# First Post



## newy085 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi All

My name is Daniel, I have been studying karate for roughly 10 years. I started in Shotokan which I studied for 4 years and made 2nd Kyu, and I am currently studying Shito Ryu which I have been studying for 6 years, and have just got my 1st Dan.

I am interested in all martial arts, and am keen on sharing what I know, and learning from others.

Newy


----------



## Drac (Oct 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello Daniel and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 6, 2008)

Danielson, Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 6, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Mimir (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the boards.  We look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## morph4me (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello Daniel, welcome to MT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 6, 2008)

welcome to the forum and happy posting


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## newy085 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes. Have been reading around the forum, and it looks like a good place to be :ultracool


----------



## tko4u (Oct 6, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bostonbomber (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome!  I look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 7, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums.  Congratz on all of your MA accomplishments !!


----------

